# Palindrom



## Kirby.exe (15. Nov 2019)

Ich muss als Übungsaufgabe einen Code schreiben, der bei einem Wort schaut ob es ein Palindrom ist. Das habe ich auch soweit geschafft, jedoch muss ich, wenn es kein Palindrom ist ausgeben an welcher Stelle es nicht gleich ist. Ich wüsste nicht wie ich das tun könnte. Hier meinen Code:

```
public class Palindromtest {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String input = "otto";//args[0];
        char[] inputary = input.toCharArray();
        
        System.out.println(istPalindrom(inputary)); 

    }
    
    public static boolean istPalindrom(char[] input){
        boolean palindrom = false;
        if(input.length%2 == 0){
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return false;
                }else{
                    palindrom = true;
                }
            }
        }else{
            for(int i = 0; i < (input.length-1)/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return false;
                }else{
                    palindrom = true;
                }
            }
        }
        return palindrom;
    }
```

Ich bedanke mich im voraus schonmal für jeden Denkanstoß


----------



## mihe7 (15. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> wenn es kein Palindrom ist ausgeben an welcher Stelle es nicht gleich ist. Ich wüsste nicht wie ich das tun könnte.


An Stelle i ?


----------



## kneitzel (15. Nov 2019)

Falls dein Problem ist, dass Du Ausgabe von Berechnung trennen willst, dann solltest Du Dir überlegen, was die Rückgabe sein kann.

Ein boolean Wert und noch die Stelle kannst Du nicht zurück geben, da Du nur eine Rückgabe hast. Eine Klasse erstellen ist evtl. nicht erlaubt. Also musst Du dir überlegen, was Du als Rückgabe machen kannst. Dazu würde ich mir immer aufschreiben, was denn die möglichen Rückgaben wären:

false + Zahl zwischen 0 und length-1
true

Also könnte man doch nur eine Zahl zurück geben: Dies ist die Stelle, ab der es kein Palindrom ist oder -1, falls es keine solche Stelle gibt (= es ist ein Palindrom).
Dann hättest Du einen Weg gefunden, dass Du das Ergebnis über einen Wert zurück gibst.


----------



## Kirby.exe (15. Nov 2019)

Ich weiß dass die Ausgabe und Rechnung nicht in einer Method sein können, da eine boolean Method keinen String oder Integer Ausgeben kann. Jedoch überlege ich die ganze Zeit wie ich die Rechnung und die Ausgabe trennen könnte. Da ich ja in der Ausgabe abfragen müsste ob es true oder false ist und wenn es falls ist die Stelle wo.

Das Problem ist die Test Umgebung erwartet bei keinem Palindrom die Ausgabe:
false
Stelle wo es scheitert


----------



## kneitzel (15. Nov 2019)

Ist denn die Methode so fest vorgegeben?

Denn wie gesagt: Wenn Du es zu einem int änderst, dann kannst Du die Ausgabe wie gewünscht machen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (15. Nov 2019)

Ich hatte da jetzt ab so etwas gedacht aber scheinbar bin ich da sehr falsch 


```
public static int output(char[] input){
        boolean palindrom = false;
        
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return input[i];
                }
        }
        
    }
```


----------



## kneitzel (15. Nov 2019)

Was willst du zurück geben? Es geht doch um die Stelle. Also was müsstest du zurück geben?
Und was willst du zurück geben, wenn die Schleife durchlaufen wurde und die Bedingung des if nie wahr war?


----------



## Kirby.exe (15. Nov 2019)

Naja ich möchte dass er die Stelle angibt wo beim Vergleich ein Widerspruch entsteht, beispielsweise bei dem Wort OttoR. Er soll diese Stelle ausgeben wenn es kein Palindrom ist. Jedoch wenn es eins ist dann soll nur true ausgegeben werden


----------



## kneitzel (15. Nov 2019)

Dann gehen wir zur nächsten Frage: Was ist denn die Stelle, wenn die if Bedingung wahr ist?

und die letzte Frage vom letzten Post ist auch noch offen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (15. Nov 2019)

Wenn die if Bedingung wahr ist, soll er die Stelle ausgeben, wo der Vergleich scheitert also die Ausgabe dann wie folgt:
false
2


----------



## mihe7 (15. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die if Bedingung wahr ist, soll er die Stelle ausgeben


Da die Stelle i ist, gibst Du einfach i zurück.


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

Can some one explain to me what I`m doing wrong? 
There is the following error message: 


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem:
> 
> 
> The method output(char[], char) in the type Palindromtest is not applicable for the arguments (char[])
> ...





```
public class Palindromtest {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String input = "Regallager";//args[0];
        input = new String(input.toLowerCase());
        input = new String(input.trim());
        char[] inputarray = input.toCharArray();
        char[] outputarray = input.toCharArray();
        
        System.out.println(istPalindrom(inputarray));
        System.out.println(output(outputarray));

    }
    
    public static boolean istPalindrom(char[] input){
        boolean palindrom = false;
        
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return false;
                }else{
                    palindrom = true;
                }
            
        }
        return palindrom;
    }
    
    public static char output(char[] input, char output){
              
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    
                    output = input[i];
                    return output;
                }
        }
            return output;
        
    }
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (16. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Can some one explain to me what I`m doing wrong?



Sure:


Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> public static char output(char[] input, char output){


2 Parameters



Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> System.out.println(output(outputarray));


1 Parameter

Aber eigentlich sollten wir deutsch schreiben können. Schreib die Methode output mal um:

```
public static char output(char[] input) {
        char output = 0;
        ...
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

oh sry bin gebürtiger schotte deswegen plötzlich englisch  Dankeschön ich probiere es gleich mal


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

Also ich habe ein paar Sachen geändert und prinzipiell funktioniert auch alles nur wenn es kein Palindrom ist gibt er keine Zahl sondern einen Buchstaben aus:


```
public class Palindromtest {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String input = "RegallagerG";//args[0];
        input = new String(input.toLowerCase());
        input = new String(input.trim());
        char[] inputarray = input.toCharArray();
        char[] outputarray = input.toCharArray();
        //char output;
        
        System.out.println(istPalindrom(inputarray));
        System.out.println(output(outputarray));

    }
    
    public static boolean istPalindrom(char[] input){
        boolean palindrom = false;
        
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return false;
                }else{
                    palindrom = true;
                }
            
        }
        return palindrom;
    }
    
     public static char output(char[] input) {
            char output = 0;
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    output = input[i];
                    //return output;
                }
        }
            return output;
    
    }
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (16. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> nur wenn es kein Palindrom ist gibt er keine Zahl sondern einen Buchstaben aus:


Ach, geht es immer noch um das Problem von oben? 


```
public static int istPalindrom(char[] input){
        for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
            if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                return i; // es ist kein Palindrom, Grund ist an Position i zu finden
            }
        }
        return -1; // es ist ein Palindrom
    }
```


```
int ergebnis = istPalindrom(input);
if (ergebnis != -1) {
    System.out.printf("Kein Palindrom. Fehler beim %d-ten Buchstaben\n", ergebnis+1);
} else {
    System.out.println("OK, Palindrom.");
}
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

Dankeschön, du bist n Held


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

Warum gibt das Programm keine Stelle bei "abc" aus?:


```
public class Palindromtest {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String input = args[0];
        input = new String(input.toLowerCase());
        input = new String(input.trim());
        char[] inputarray = input.toCharArray();
       
        System.out.println(istPalindrom(inputarray));
        int ergebnis = output(inputarray);
        if (ergebnis != -1) {
            System.out.printf("%d\n", ergebnis+1);
        }

    }
   
    public static boolean istPalindrom(char[] input){      
        boolean palindrom = false;
        if(input.length%2 == 0){
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return false;
                }else{
                    palindrom = true;
                }
            }
        }else{
            for(int i = 0; i < (input.length-1)/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return false;
                }else{
                    palindrom = true;
                }
            }
        }
        return palindrom;
    }
   
     public static int output(char[] input) {
       if(input.length%2 == 0){
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return i; //es ist kein Palindrom
                }
            }
            }else{
            for(int i = 0; i < (input.length-1)/2-1; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return i; //es ist kein Palindrom
                }
            }
        }
        return -1; // es ist ein Palindrom
       
    }
}
```


----------



## kneitzel (16. Nov 2019)

"abc" hat Länge 3.
3-1 = 2. (input.length -1)
2/2 = 1 (das /2)
1-1 = 0 (das -1)
Damit hast Du eine Schleife for (int i=0; i<0; i++) ==> Wird nie durchlaufen!


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

Wie kann ich den Fehler vorbeugen?

Geht das?:


```
if(input.length/2-1 == 0) {
               return 0;
           }
```


----------



## kneitzel (16. Nov 2019)

Geh doch einmal exemplarisch durch: Bis wohin musst Du prüfen bei 3,5,7,... Zeichen? Und wie weit bei 2,4,6,8,...?

Und bei ungerader Länge spielt es keine Rolle, ob Du erst 1 abziehst oder nicht: (3-1) / 2 = 1; 3 / 1 = 1 (Da es ja Integer sind!)

Und da Du ein Zeichen zu wenig kontrolliert hast, ist doch eigentlich auch offensichtlich, was der Fehler sein muss.


----------



## mihe7 (16. Nov 2019)

Es gibt zwei Fälle:
1. n ist gerade, d. h. es gibt ein k mit n = 2k. In dem Fall musst Du k Stellen untersuchen, nämlich von 0 bis k-1
2. n ist ungerade, d. h. es gibt ein k mit n =2k+1. In dem Fall musst Du ebenfalls nur k Stellen untersuchen, nämlich von 0 bis k-1.

Mit n = input.length ist k = input.length/2 also:



Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2; i++){


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

Also ich muss ehrlich gesagt sagen, dass ich gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch stehe  also ungefähr habe ich verstanden wo das Problem liegt, jedoch habe ich gerade keinen Schimmer wie ich das implementiere


----------



## mihe7 (16. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> jedoch habe ich gerade keinen Schimmer wie ich das implementiere



Oh, da hab ich vorhin falsch zitiert, dass sollte eigentlich ein Code-Block werden:

```
for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2; i++){
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

Soll ich den Code Bock für alle For-Schleifen einsetzen oder nur für die ungeraden?


----------



## mihe7 (16. Nov 2019)

Es sollte nur eine for-Schleife geben


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

Habe es jetzt so, jedoch gibt er trotzdem bei abc nicht 0 sondern 1 aus

```
public class Palindromtest {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String input = "abc";//args[0];
        input = new String(input.toLowerCase());
        input = new String(input.replaceAll("\\s", ""));
        char[] inputarray = input.toCharArray();
        
        System.out.println(istPalindrom(inputarray));
        int ergebnis = output(inputarray);
        System.out.printf(ergebnis+1);
        

    }
    
    public static boolean istPalindrom(char[] input){       
        boolean palindrom = false;
          
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2; i++){
                        if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                            return false;
                        }else{
                            palindrom = true;
                        }
                    }
                
                return palindrom;
    }
    
     public static int output(char[] input) {
          
             for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return i; //es ist kein Palindrom
                }
            }
        return -1; // es ist ein Palindrom
   }
    
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (16. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Habe es jetzt so, jedoch gibt er trotzdem bei abc nicht 0 sondern 1 aus


Du addierst bei der Ausgabe ja auch 1:


Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> System.out.printf(ergebnis+1);


Die Ausgabe von 1 bedeutet an dieser Stelle, dass der 1. Buchstabe nicht passt. Wenn Du den Index haben willst, darfst Du zu ergebnis nichts addieren


----------



## Kirby.exe (16. Nov 2019)

oh man Dankeschön  manchmal komme ich mir echt blöd vor


----------



## mihe7 (17. Nov 2019)

Denk Dir nichts, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen einfach nicht mehr. Aber Du kannst auf die nochmalige Implementierung in der Methode istPalindrom verzichten: istPalindrom() liefert genau dann true, wenn output() den Wert -1 liefert.

Dein Code reduziert sich dann zu

```
public class Palindromtest {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String input = "abc";//args[0];
        input = new String(input.toLowerCase());
        input = new String(input.replaceAll("\\s", ""));
        char[] inputarray = input.toCharArray();
      
        System.out.println(istPalindrom(inputarray));
        int ergebnis = output(inputarray);
        System.out.printf(ergebnis+1);
    }
  
    public static boolean istPalindrom(char[] input){
        return output(input) == -1;
    }
  
    public static int output(char[] input) {        
       for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2; i++){
           if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
               return i; //es ist kein Palindrom
           }
       }
       return -1; // es ist ein Palindrom
    } 
}
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (17. Nov 2019)

Dankeschön  Ich bin ja noch relativ am Anfang mit Java  bin im 1. Semester. Ich kenne es aber auch noch von Python mit den schönen Error Codes wie Input After end of line


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Also ich hab das Programm nochmal in die Testumgebung der Uni geschmissen und bei 2 der Test habe ich immer noch den falschen Index raus. Ich habe die Index Ausgabe etwas verändert und nochmal in 2 Methode aufgeteilt 

Die Test Wörter sind:

- O Genie der Herr ehre mein Ego
- O Genie der Herr ehre dein Memo

Hier der geänderte Code:


```
public class Palindromtest {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String input = "O Genie der Herr ehre dein Memo";//args[0];
        input = new String(input.toLowerCase());
        String input_copy = input;
        char [] input_n_array = input.toCharArray();
        input = new String(input.replaceAll("\\s", ""));
        char[] inputarray = input.toCharArray();
        
        System.out.println(input_n_array);
        System.out.println(inputarray);
    
        System.out.println(istPalindrom(inputarray));
        int result = output(input_copy);
        System.out.println(result);
        /*int ergebnis = output(inputarray);
        if(ergebnis != -1) {
            System.out.println(ergebnis);
        }*/

    }
    
    public static boolean istPalindrom(char[] input){       
        boolean palindrom = false;
            for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2; i++){
                if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
                    return false;
                }else{
                    palindrom = true;
                }
            }
        return palindrom;
    }
    
    
       public static String calc(String input_copy) {
           String stuff = "";
           String addableString;
           char newChar;
          // int j = 0;
           for(int i = input_copy.length()-1; i>=0; i--) {
               newChar = input_copy.charAt(i);
               addableString = String.valueOf(newChar);
               stuff = stuff.concat(addableString);
              
              
           }
          
           return stuff;
          
           /*for(int i = 0; i < input_copy.length/2; i++){
                if(input_copy[i] != input_copy[input_copy.length-i-1]){
                    return i; //es ist kein Palindrom
                }
            }
        return -1; // es ist ein Palindrom*/
   }
  
       public static int output(String input_copy) {
           String stuff = "";
           stuff = calc(stuff);
           int result = -1;
           for(int i = 0; i <= input_copy.length()-1; i++) {
               if(stuff.charAt(i) != input_copy.charAt(i)) {
                   result = i;
               }
           }
           return result;
       }
    
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab das Programm nochmal in die Testumgebung


Was ruft denn die Testumgebung auf? Deine main-Methode oder eine andere? Was wird denn genau als Ausgabe erwartet?

Der Code

```
public class Test {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String test[] = {
            "O Genie der Herr ehre mein Ego",
            "O Genie der Herr ehre dein Memo"
        };
        for (String input : test) {
            input = input.toLowerCase().replaceAll("\\s", "");
            System.out.println(input);
            char[] inputarray = input.toCharArray();
            System.out.println(istPalindrom(inputarray));
            int ergebnis = output(inputarray);
            System.out.println(ergebnis);
        }
    }

    public static boolean istPalindrom(char[] input){
        return output(input) == -1;
    }

    public static int output(char[] input) {
       for(int i = 0; i < input.length/2; i++){
           if(input[i] != input[input.length-i-1]){
               return i; //es ist kein Palindrom
           }
       }
       return -1; // es ist ein Palindrom
    }
}
```
Liefert als Ausgabe

```
ogeniederherrehremeinego
false
6
ogeniederherrehredeinmemo
false
1
```
was mir ziemlich korrekt erscheint


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Also die Aufgabe ruft die Main auf. 

jedoch soll bei O Genie der Herr ehre mein Ego die Zahl 8 ausgegeben werden und bei O Genie der Herr ehre dein Memo die Zahl 2.


----------



## Greenkobolt (18. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Also die Aufgabe ruft die Main auf.
> 
> jedoch soll bei O Genie der Herr ehre mein Ego die Zahl 8 ausgegeben werden und bei O Genie der Herr ehre dein Memo die Zahl 2.


Klink ich mich ein, gleicher Fehler tritt bei mir auch auf.


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass Programm muss die Leerzeichen mitzählen


----------



## Greenkobolt (18. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass Programm muss die Leerzeichen mitzählen


Wollte eben genau das gleiche sagen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Ahhh ich glaube du musst es in 2 Strings speichern einmal mit Leerzeichen und einmal ohne  ich mache des nachher mal muss jetzt erstmal Mathe Lineare Algebra machen


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Habs schnell gemacht, ist trotzdem nicht anders


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Wie kann man Leerzeichen als Wildcard setzen? also dass sie zwar gezählt werden aber, dass der Vergleich nicht abbricht


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass Programm muss die Leerzeichen mitzählen


Warum sagt ihr das nicht gleich?!? Ihr braucht zwei Indexvariablen, für die Zeichen von links und von rechts. Beim Positionieren müsst ihr einfach Leerzeichen überspringen.


----------



## Greenkobolt (18. Nov 2019)

Kannst du ein Beispiel geben?


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

```
Runde I

1. Positioniere i und j

 o genie der herr ehre dein memo
 ^                             ^  
 i                             j  

2. Gilt i < j? Dann weiter, sonst wurde ein Palindrom gefunden.

3. Vergleiche Buchstaben an den Stellen i und j, 
   da sie gleich sind, weiter mit der nächsten Runde

----

Runde II

1. Positioniere i und j

 o genie der herr ehre dein memo
  ^                           ^  
  i                           j  <-- j ist OK, i nicht, denn c[i] == ' '

 o genie der herr ehre dein memo
   ^                          ^  
   i                          j  <-- jetzt sind i und j OK.

2. Gilt i < j? Dann weiter, sonst wurde ein Palindrom gefunden. 

3. Vergleiche Buchstaben an den Stellen i und j,
   da sie verschieden sind, handelt es sich um kein Palindrom. 
   Problemstelle ist i.
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Die Frage die ich mir ständig stelle ist wie er das Leerzeichen beim vergleich ignoriert


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage die ich mir ständig stelle ist wie er das Leerzeichen beim vergleich ignoriert


Bei 3.? Gar nicht, an der Stelle gibt es kein Leerzeichen.


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

ich meine an stelle 2, ich kenne dass nur aus Perl, dass man Whitespace einer Wildcard zuweist und der dann ignoriert wird


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

Du meinst bei 1. Das ist einfach eine Schleife, die z. B. i so lange erhöht, so lange `c[i] == ' '` gilt.


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

Mal ein Algorithmus:

```
i := 0
j := len(c) - 1
so lange i < j wiederhole {
    falls c[i] == ' ', dann erhöhe i
    sonst falls c[j] == ' ', dann verringere j
    sonst falls c[i] == c[j], dann erhöhe i und verringere j
    sonst gib i zurück
}
gib -1 zurück
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Also ich hab es jetzt ganz umgeschrieben und deine Tipps berücksichtigt, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich in einer boolischen Methode einen Integer zur Main schicke


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich in einer boolischen Methode einen Integer zur Main schicke


Warum soll der Rückgabewert denn ein boolescher Wert sein, wenn Du doch den Index haben willst?


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Ich schicke einfach mal meinen Code 


```
public class testing21 {
       
        public static void main(String[] args) {

            String str = "O Genie der Herr ehre mein Ego"; //args[0];

            if (isPalindrome(str))
                System.out.print("true");
            else
                System.out.print("false");
           

        }
       
       
        public static boolean isPalindrome(String str)
        {

            int i=0, j = str.length()-1;
            String strlower = str.toLowerCase();
            while (i < j){
                 if (strlower.charAt(i) == ' '){
                        i++;
                 }
                 if (strlower.charAt(j) == ' '){
                        j--;
                 }
                               
                 if (strlower.charAt(i) != strlower.charAt(j)){
                   // int ergebnis = i;  <---- Irrelevant 
                     System.out.println(i); //ich will den Müll hier in die Main
                    return false;
                 }
                i++;
                j--;
            }
            return true;
        }
       
       

    }
```


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

Schau Dir mal nochmal den Aufbau des Codes z. B. aus #27 an...

EDIT: Außerdem ist Deine Implementierung des Algorithmus falsch.


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Why ist die falsch?


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

Alles ist korrekt ausgeführt


----------



## mihe7 (18. Nov 2019)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Why ist die falsch?


Sorry, hab mich verschaut.


----------



## Kirby.exe (18. Nov 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, hab mich verschaut.



Ach kein Ding danke für deine Hilfe


----------

